# 3 favorite LMB lures



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i rarely see any discussions about types of lures... Here are my top 3...

1. Chompers 6" lizard watermelon red garlic n salt scented
2. Gulp Alive 5" in sinking minnow in black
3. Rapala Scatter Rap series in shad

just curious what other people got in there arsenal....heres a 24.5 incher i got on a scatter rap. sorry no weight, scale was at home


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Top 3 favorite bass lures....

1) Berkley Chiggar Craw
2) Zoom Big Dead Ringer
3) Tie: Senko and/or fluke

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

1) Zoom 7" Trick worm - Color depends on the water and lake. Rigged Texas, Carolina, Shakeyhead or Drop Shot depending on where the bass are and the type of cover.
2) Spinnerbait - Mostly Chartreuse with a white curly tail trailer, though depending on the water I do change colors.
3) Rattle Trap - When all else fails throw a rattle trap till your arm falls off, if you don't catch any there weren't any there to be caught.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Day in and day out the most productive bait is the zoom trick worm rigged wacky or texas. Now the most fun bait is top water chugger or buzz bait. After these then spinner bait.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

#1 banjo minnow
It works great in the small ponds I fish.
#2 floating frogs








#3 rooster tail because if all else fails it will catch anything.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

1) Big crawfish colored RattleTrap; 

2) Big white spinnerbait; and 

3) Frogs....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Three big live 4" shiners.



Sorry.......in one of those old folks moods.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

wow the types of lures everyone uses is all over the place....i guess with freshwater there are so many possibilities...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I like to LMB fish mostly in ponds and its a little different. 

In ponds these work great:

1) Senko
2) Mepps Agila # 2 and 3 plain, undressed
3) Zara puppy


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

1. Berkley Power Worm
2. Roboworms
3. Senko


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Senko, Finese Worm, and a medium diving crankbait!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

So many baits,so little time but here goes mine.
(1) Storm Chug Bug
(2) Senko
(3) zoom Brush Hog


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

spinner--3/4oz
road runner (many 5-6lbs)
Thunder-stick split body top to 1ft wiggle magic. (old ones) awesome!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Swampus said:


> spinner--3/4oz
> road runner (many 5-6lbs)
> Thunder-stick split body top to 1ft wiggle magic. (old ones) awesome!


If I had to pick just 1 bait to fish for survival it would be a roadrunner, it is a fish catching lil dude.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

hmm i need to try that brush hog and roadrunner


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Watermelon Brush hog Texas rigged and a Tequila Sunrise or electric grape Texas rigged powerbait worm. Have caught 4 over 10 using those 3 baits.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Zara puppy in chrome to black, rattle trap in chrome to blue, and a Texas rigged dark worm.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Soooo many baits, so little time, LOL. If it were down to 3 left on the planet, I'd have to say:
Jig, black & blue (very versatile)
Spinnerbait, white & chartreuse (cover some water)
Brush hog, green pumpkin, shakey head (just plain makes em mad)


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

you know i was curious as well...i been using 5/0 gamakatsu and owner worms hooks... are those too big or do yall prefer larger/smaller?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

4/0 to 5/0 will hook big boy!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

abh316 said:


> you know i was curious as well...i been using 5/0 gamakatsu and owner worms hooks... are those too big or do yall prefer larger/smaller?


I prefer the 2.0, or 3.0. The bigger hooks, distort movement, of the bait.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

ya need to match the hook to the bait. a too small hook with a big bodied worm will wad up in the gap and you will get no hook up.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Hula popper, H&H, purple worm


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have caught more bass on a black/yellow H&H AND A PURPLE CREME WORM THAN ANYTHING I'VE EVER THROWN  CLASSICS


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

1 - drop shot 
2 - lipless crank
3 - flipping any small creature or a jig.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

whsalum said:


> I have caught more bass on a black/yellow H&H AND A PURPLE CREME WORM THAN ANYTHING I'VE EVER THROWN  CLASSICS


Is that the purple worm with a white tip? If so those are deadly on bass. My all time childhood lure.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Terminator Spinnerbaits - whit with red reflective strips.......


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Texican89 said:


> Is that the purple worm with a white tip? If so those are deadly on bass. My all time childhood lure.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


 The old purple/white tail creme worm was no doubt the best worm ever made


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*H&H Lure*

Hi

Which H&H lure are you referring too , because H&H make a lot of lures?

searacer


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The one I've thrown all my life and still catch TONS of bass on it in the small creeks by my house is a double blade spinner bait with a black/yellow rubber skirt


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

found a new one.....h20 xpress ghost shad rattle trap


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

heddon clear baby torpedo x3!


----------



## avidfisher1987 (Apr 5, 2013)

1. Zoom finesse/shaky head worm
2. Gary Yamamoto Senko
3. Booyah White/chartreuse spinnerbait


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i am still kinda new to lmb fishing....how does the cooler weather effect them and what makes them bite? an active fast working lure or working it slower??? or any great lures for this time of year leading into december


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Zara spook, hula popper, flukes, crankbaits


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Please post your comments in another thread as this one is only for best 3 lures for Bass.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Baby bass assassin.
x3.


----------

